# Tiel poo and carpeting...



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

So, here's a weird question: how hard is it to get cockatiel poop out of carpeting? At my house, we have no carpeting on the main floor, just wood floors, so cleanup was always super easy. My college apartment has carpet everywhere. The carpet is very high quality and new, sort of neutral and black mixed into a subtle pattern and looks relatively easy to clean, though I've never spilled anything (yet!) so I've never done more than vacuum. It's not the soft, fuzzy-ish carpeting that looks hard to clean, but I was still wondering if anyone has any tips? It's not like my decision to get a bird or not hinges on the carpet issue, but it would be nice to know what I'd be getting myself into. 

I've found a way to have a bird in this apartment, so I may end up staying here for awhile, possibly through Law School, though I'm still strongly considering moving (long story-basically, to have a bird in this place, which doesn't technically allow pets, I would need a note from a doctor saying that the bird will measurably improve my life's quality, something that I'm not quite sure I'm comfortable with even though the lady I've spoken with from the management company assures me is no big deal. Of course a bird would "improve my life's quality" but I just feel weird about needing a doctor's note about that...). Even if I moved, though, most apartments in this area will be carpeted, so I was just wondering if getting tiel poo out is usually easy or if it's something that might be difficult? Are there any special "tools" or anything that might be good to look into?


----------



## cocky4tiels (Sep 29, 2011)

I have yet to have Nigel poo on the carpet being that he doesn't really like being that low down. However, I have found it extremely easy to clean on other surfaces such as the window sill, dresser, etc. The poo (at least nigels) is very tiny little balls so it's not like huge splatters would be on the carpet if you were to put your tiel on the floor.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Actually if the carpet at your college apartment is dark-coloured, then the good news is that the tiel poop won't leave any visible stains.  I was told that there are 2 environmentally-friendly ways to clean carpets: 1) shake baking soda on the carpet, leave it for an hour, them vaccum up the baking soda and, for tough stains try 2) scrub it with vinegar and water. But in your case, it looks like you should be able to get away with just scrubbing off the poop with water. If I were you, I would keep some diluted vinegar in a spray bottle, and when I see poop, just spray and scrub it off, and for dried poop that is really hard to come off, use a toothbrush or any other brush (ie. one of those shoe-shining brushes with the hard bristles, not the soft ones). But make sure the vinegar won't discolour the high-quality carpet, or else just use warm water.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would just wipe it up with some warm water as soon as you notice it. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Keep it from getting on the carpet as much as you can by putting a cheap shower curtain under the cage to catch most of it. Now, when he's out and lets go, you'd have to clean it up, but some dish soap on a wet washcloth will do it without much work.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

the poo blends in so well with our carpet that I can't see it when I look. It's like the new shag style. Only a few years old. I just use a wet washcloth.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone! These are all great insights and tips!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I have that problem too, but a wet sponge will mostly do the job.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

It may seem gross, but if you leave the little balls to dry it is much easier to brush off.
I put paper down under where my Tiels hang out. This does keep most off the carpets.
And for those who have not seen the morning 'Super Poop' from a nesty female, they are massive and messy. These do need to be cleaned up as soon as possible.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a tan coloured short-pile carpet in their sleeping room/our room, and their poop leaves little white marks behind (especially if I try to pick it up when it's wet, and inadvertently smear it into the carpet). You can wait until it's dry, but if the area is a high-traffic area you might accidentally step in it and traipse it around. Yay! 

I use an orange-based natural cleaner, and I just blot the stains away gently with an old face washcloth. Vinegar also works, but it smells like someone's had a salt and vinegar potato-chip party. Then I blot the area gently with warm water and it looks good as new.

Tiels do poop a LOT though. Would be so much easier if they just did one a day.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 6, 2011)

I think if the carpet is "flat" (not too soft) it shouldn't be a problem to wipe out the poop. The sooner you see it and wipe it out, the better.


----------

